# Parallels on MacBookPro with Vista



## Treasure4A (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm running Mac OSX and have parallels installed with Windows Vista. I need to print on the PC side but I can't load the printer software because I get the message that it can't find the Printer (doesn't recognise the USB port. Doesn't recognise my Flashdrive when I insert it either).


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

> I need to print on the *PC* side


 I think you mean "Windows side" 
Macintosh is a PC, regardless of what you may have heard.

To answer your question:
I never used Parallels, but if it's anything like VMWare Fusion then there should be an option to turn on USB in the settings. It might be turned off by default. By turning it on, Windows will "capture" the USB, so anything plugged into them will get detected by Windows and not Mac OS X (until you turn it off, or shut down Windows)


----------



## Treasure4A (Oct 3, 2008)

I cannot make my windows side of Mac (run thru Parallels) to recognise a USB hence am not able to load any printers or use flashdrive. I've tried turning on the option of "recognise USB on launch" doesn't make any difference. Does anyone know if Parallels and Vista are compatible (this I think could be my problem)


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Try the free trial of VMWare Fusion and see if it works, if it does then you're correct about the Parallels/Vista incompatibly. If it still doesn't work, then at least you know it's not Parallels that's at fault. What's good about trials is you can try before you buy, to make sure that it works and it's what you want.

If you turned on USB in the options and it still isn't working, then it *might* be Parallels at fault, but it never hurts to be sure by testing it out with another app.


----------



## Treasure4A (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for any suggestions but no help at all. The solution was download the latest version or parallels, info via their website. Took a year and half to solve the problem and was solved by a VERY savvy Windows person who lives in the same city.


----------

